# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  هل النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم فسر القرءان كله

## خالد المرسى

قال الشيخ خالد السبت ان فيها خلاف يرى بن تيمية ومن وافقه ان النبى فسر القرءان كله ويرى غيره انه لم يفسره كله ووجهوا قوله تعالى ( ) نسيت الاية على ان المراد ان النبى كان يقرأ القرءان والمستمعون كانوا عرب اقحاح يفهمون 
والسؤال على قول بن تيمية فهل ذكر بن تيمية شئ عن المرويات المنقولة لنا عن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم فى تفسير القرءان كله شئ ؟

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

اخي الكريم  هنا سؤال وجه للامام ابن تيميه رحمه الله فاجاب بمايفهم منه ان النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يفسر القرءان كله 
نص السؤال
  فإن قال قائل‏:‏ فما أحسن طرق التفسير‏؟‏ 


الجواب للامام ابن تيميه رحمه الله  ‏:‏ 


إن أصح الطرق في ذلك أن يفسر القرآن بالقرآن، فما أُجْمِلَ في مكان فإنه قد فُسِّرَ في موضع آخر، وما اخْتُصِر من مكان فقد بُسِطَ في موضع آخر، فإن أعياك ذلك فعليك بالسنة، فإنها شارحة للقرآن وموضحة له، بل قد قال الإمام أبو عبد اللّه محمد بن إدريس الشافعي‏:‏ كل ما حكم به رسول اللّه صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو مما فهمه من القرآن، قال اللّه تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ لِتَحْكُمَ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ بِمَا أَرَاكَ اللّهُ وَلاَ تَكُن لِّلْخَآئِنِينَ خَصِيمًا‏}‏ ‏[‏النساء‏:‏105‏]‏، وقـال تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏وَأَنزَلْنَ   إِلَيْكَ الذِّكْرَ لِتُبَيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ مَا نُزِّلَ إِلَيْهِمْ وَلَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ  }‏ ‏[‏النحل‏:‏44‏]‏، وقال تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏وَمَا أَنزَلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ إِلاَّ لِتُبَيِّنَ لَهُمُ الَّذِي اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةً لِّقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ‏}‏ ‏[‏النحل‏:‏64‏]‏، ولهذا قال رسول اللّه صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏ألا إني أوتيت القرآن ومثله معه‏)‏ يعني السنة‏.‏ 


والسنة ـ أيضًا ـ تنزل عليه بالوحي كما ينزل القرآن، لا أنها تتلى كما يتلى، وقد استدل الإمام الشافعي وغيره من الأئمة على ذلك بأدلة كثيرة ليس هذا موضع ذلك‏.‏ 


والغرض أنك تطلب تفسير القرآن منه، فإن لم تجده فمن السنة، كما قال رسول اللّه صلى الله عليه وسلم لمعاذ حين بعثه إلى اليمن‏:‏ ‏(‏بم تحكم ‏؟‏ ‏)‏ قال‏:‏ بكتاب اللّه‏.‏ قال‏:‏ ‏(‏فإن لم تجد ‏؟‏ ‏)‏ قال‏:‏ بسنة رسول اللّه‏.‏ قال‏:‏ ‏(‏فإن لم تجد‏؟‏ ‏)‏قال‏:‏ أجتهد رأيي‏.‏ قال‏:‏ فضرب رسول اللّه صلى الله عليه وسلم في صدره وقال‏:‏‏(‏الحم  د لله الذي وفق رسولَ رَسُولِ اللّه لما يرضى رسولَ اللّه‏)‏، وهذا الحديث في المساند والسنن بإسناد جيد‏.‏ 


وحينئذ، إذا لم نجد التفسير في القرآن ولا في السنة رجعنا في ذلك إلى أقوال الصحابة، فإنهم أدرى بذلك لما شاهدوه من القرآن، والأحوال التي اختصوا بها، ولما لهم من الفهم التام، والعلم الصحيح، والعمل الصالح، لا سيما علماؤهم وكبراؤهم، كالأئمة الأربعة الخلفاء الراشدين، والأئمة المهديين؛ مثل عبد اللّه بن مسعود‏.‏ قال الإمام أبو جعفر محمد بن جرير الطبري‏:‏ حدثنا أبو كُرَيْب، قال‏:‏ أنبأنا جابر بن نوح، أنبأنا الأعمش، عن أبي الضُّحَى، عن مسروق؛ قال‏:‏ قال عبد اللّه ـ يعني ابن مسعود‏:‏ والذي لا إله غيره ما نزلت آية من كتاب اللّه إلا وأنا أعلم فيمن نزلت وأين نزلت، ولو أعلمُ مكان أحد أعلمَ بكتاب اللّه مني تناوله المطايا لأتيته‏.‏ وقال الأعمش أيضًا عن أبي وائل، عن ابن مسعود قال‏:‏ كان الرجل منا إذا تعلم عشر آيات لم يجاوزهن حتى يعرف معانيهن والعمل بهن‏.‏

----------


## خالد المرسى

جزاك الله خيرا
جارى البحث

----------


## خالد المرسى

الشيخ المقدم ذكر فى شريط بن تيمية المفسر ان له موقف حاسم جدا فى هذه المسألة ويدافع عنها بكل قوة 
ثم الشيخ المقدم بعد ثوان ذكر كلامه فى طرق وعرفى تفسير القرءان مما يدل ان بن تيمية يرى ان النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم فسر القرءان كله 
فما الرد

----------


## أبوخالد النجدي

بسم الله والحمد للهيقول الشيخ محمد با زمول في شرحه لمقدمة شيخ الإسلام في أصول التفسير:
((فإن قيل : هذه دواوين السنة بين أيدينا لا يأتي فيها تفسير القرآن آية آية ، فكيف يكون الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ما مات حتى بين للصحابة جميع القرآن ؟
فالجواب : ما مات صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى بين للصحابة جميع القرآن ، ولكن البيان يكون على طرق؛
فالطريق الأول : البيان المباشر، كأن يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (الكوثر : نهر أعطاني الله إياه في الجنة)[الترمذي:2542]، فهذا تفسير مباشر عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لكلمة ( الكوثر ): (إِنَّا أَعْطَيْنَاكَ الْكَوْثَرَ) (الكوثر:1)، ومنه تفسير الظلم في قوله تعالى: (الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَلْبِسُوا إِيمَانَهُمْ بِظُلْمٍ)(الأنعا  م: من الآية82)، حيث جاء جماعة من  الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عند نزول الآية، وقالوا: يا رسول الله وأينا لم يلبس إيمانه بظلم ؟ ما منا إلا وقد ظلم، من الذي لم يلبس إيمانه بظلم ؟ ففسر لهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الظلم المراد في الآية فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : ( ألم تقرأوا قول الرجل الصالح : ( يَا بُنَيَّ لا تُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّ الشِّرْكَ لَظُلْمٌ عَظِيمٌ)(لقمان: من الآية13))[البخاري ومسلم]، فبين صلى الله عليه وسلم  أن المراد بالظلم هو : الشرك، فمعنى الآية: الذين آمنوا ولم يلبسوا إيمانهم بشرك ، هذا هو المقصود. هذا النوع الأول من البيان، وهو قليل في الأحاديث.

والطريق الثاني: بيان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم للقرآن الكريم، بالتطبيق العملي في حياة المسلمين في زمنه، فهو صلى الله عليه وسلم وحينما علَّم الناس الصلاة ؛ فسر لهم معنى قوله تعالى : (وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ) (البقرة: من الآية43)، هو صلى الله عليه وسلم حينما بين للناس أحكام الزكاة ؛ فسر لهم عملياً أحكام الزكاة ، وحينما صلى بالناس في مواقيت الصلوات الخمس ؛ بين لهم معنى قوله تعالى: (وَأَقِمِ الصَّلاةَ طَرَفَيِ النَّهَارِ وَزُلَفاً مِنَ اللَّيْلِ)(هود: من الآية114) ومعنى قوله تعالى: (أَقِمِ الصَّلاةَ لِدُلُوكِ الشَّمْسِ إِلَى غَسَقِ اللَّيْلِ وَقُرْآنَ الْفَجْرِ إِنَّ قُرْآنَ الْفَجْرِ كَانَ مَشْهُوداً) (الاسراء:78)، وحينما أقام حد الزنى؛ بين تطبيقاً معنى هذا الزنى ، وحينما أقام حد السرقة ؛ بين تطبيقاً معنى حد السرقة الوارد في القرآن.
ومن اقتصر على الطريق الأول في بيان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم للقرآن يفوته شيء كثير، إذ إن هذا النوع الثاني أكثر من النوع الأول.

الطريق الثالث من طرق بيان الرسول وتفسيره للقرآن الكريم: هو ما كان يتخلق به صلى الله عليه وسلم في نفسه، وقد قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها حينما سئلت عن خلقه صلى الله عليه وسلم: (كان خلقه القرآن). فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان في خلقه في معاملته في نفسه عليه الصلاة والسلام مفسراً ومطبقاً للقرآن الكريم.
إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فسر جميع القرآن بقوله وفعله وتقريره ))
ثم ذكر أدلة شيخ الإسلام...

----------


## عاطف إبراهيم

الحمد لله، والله أعلم 
فيما فهمت أن كلام شيخ الإسلام - قدس الله روحه - معناه أن النبي الأكرم - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ما مات إلا وقد فسر لأصحابه البررة - رضوان الله عليهم - كل ما يحتاجون إليه من معاني القرآن قولا وفعلا .
وليس مراده - شيخ الإسلام - أن النبي فعل كما يفعل المفسرون في كتبهم من تتبع ألفاظ القرآن ومعانيه وبيان دلالتها؛
فلا يختلف كلامه مع ما رآه الإمام السيوطي وغيره من كونه صلى الله عليه وسلم إنما فسر بعض القرآن لا كله لأن مقصود السيوطي رحمه الله تفسير كلمات وألفاظ القرآن كلها، وهو صحيح لا ريب . 

والمشاركتان للأخوين الفاضلين أبي محمد وأبي خالد تؤكدان هذا المعنى ، ولله الحمد .

ومن هنا يظهر - لي - خطأ من وضع هذا التقسيم

----------


## شريف شلبي

لو فسر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم القرآن تفسيراً تفصيلياً لما كان لأحد قول بعد النبي ولانتفى الغرض من التدبر والتفقه والتفكر الذي هو من الأهداف الاساسية لإنزال القرآن والذي تظهر به المعجزات والبراهين المتكررة والمتتابعة وغير المنتهية في كل عصر على أن هذا الكلام ليس بكلام بشر بل كلام رب العالمين .

----------

